# O2 Sensor and P0544 or P0546 depending on which time it was read.



## rothfusz (Aug 14, 2012)

First post/thread so my apologies if I screw this up.

I have looked through here to see if I can figure out where to go with what I have done so far. 

I have a 2004 Jetta 2.0L, recently had work done to replace a broken timing belt by a dealer, when I got the vehicle back the MIL was on, they said it was the O2 Sensor (Code P0544 or P0546) depending on which time it has been read. 

I finally got around to replacing the O2 sensor that I have been told was the problem. When I started up the car the MIL cleared, I drove around for about 45 minutes, returned my O2 Sensor socket to Auto Zone and then started the car back up and it threw a code, haven't looked it up yet, but I assume it is for the same thing.

The dealer told me the part I needed to replace was 06A 906 088, the part I pulled from the car was 06A 906 262. 

First question did I pull the wrong sensor? 

Next question, if I pulled the wrong sensor, where is the other Pre Cat sensor on this car, the one I pulled was the one directly in front of the Firewall on top of the Exhaust manifold.

Also is there anyone in Charleston, SC that has a VAG-COM reader I can work with, versus going up to Charlotte to hang out with my buddy up there who has one?


----------



## rothfusz (Aug 14, 2012)

*update*

So I took a look at my forward sensors. I found the other sensor, it is in the exhaust line before the cat, but is aligned in the down ward portion lower than the other sensor in the exhaust manifold. It was actually fairly easy to take out and inspect (just a little PB Blaster and an all/16ths). This piece was the correct part from what the last dealer tech gave me from the code I was getting, "G235". 

Upon removal and inspection of the sensor i shook out some grit/debris. I can only assume from when the dealer tore apart the engine in July to inspect for damage from a broken timing belt.

After reinstalling the sensor and resetting the MIL by pulling the battery cable and reinstalling it, the MIL cleared and after several stops and restarts of the engine. The light has still not come back in. 

Hopefully the removal and reinstall with the cleaning out of that debris was enough to get the sensor to work correctly.

Any thoughts or feedback is appreciated.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

The dealer gave you the "P" codes and not the VAG codes?:thumbdown: No wonder the codes kept changing. Tell them you want the VAG codes and to have it read with the VAG scan tool, you can go to any autozone and get the generic codes read.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

You need a proper scan tool to go further. Either buy one here: www.ross-tech.com or type your zip code in this thread to find someone:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...wners-pm-me-your-info-requested-in-the-thread

Post up the scan. If this is a BBW car, you've got 3 O2 sensors. But confirm the codes before proceeding.


----------



## rothfusz (Aug 14, 2012)

*thanks*

My car has four sensors, think I will take a picture of my box and post it. I have the link for the location that is very handy.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Four sensors in the exhaust, yes. 3 oxygen sensors and one EGT sensor.


----------



## rothfusz (Aug 14, 2012)

That makes sense. I knew I had seen 4 wires going into the box. Imported has the other sensor that I need. Seems like no one local has it.


----------

